# Deore, SLX, or XT brake set



## asilker (5 mo ago)

I'm looking for deore, SLX, or XT levers + hoses + calipers. I have rotors.

4 pot preferred, SLX and XT preferred, but if you have parts you're willing to clear out I may be willing to buy!

I'm in Chicago and could drive an hour or less, or pay for the mail fee

Thanks!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Search "shimano xt hydraulic brake set" on ebay.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a basically brand new XT lever with 20 miles on it. Thought my lever was the issue but it was the hose. It's still in the box and it's for the right side. I doubt you will need this, but throw it out there if you find a deal on the rest of the set.


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

Rod said:


> I have a basically brand new XT lever with 20 miles on it. Thought my lever was the issue but it was the hose. It's still in the box and it's for the right side. I doubt you will need this, but throw it out there if you find a deal on the rest of the set.


Thanks rod, I'll keep this in mind


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Shimano Deore M6100 / M6120 Front & Rear Disc Brake Set | Merlin Cycles


Buy your Shimano Deore M6100 / M6120 Front & Rear Disc Brake Set at Merlin. Free worldwide delivery available on most items!




www.merlincycles.com


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

^^^^^

Just put these on one of my bikes and they are awesome. Need to use a tool for reach adjustment but I don't care. Work every bit as good as my XT 4 pots and better than my Magura 4 pots. Got mine off AMAZON for 124.00/248.00 for the set.


----------



## Bob P (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a set of BR-M6120 front and rear 4 pot take offs complete with hoses and levers. They have about 5 miles on them. No scracthes and essentially new take off I am looking to sell. No marks or damage of any kind. I am in the northern burbs. Let me know if interested. Shimano Deore BR-M6120 Disc Brake Set - 4 Piston | Thunder Mountain Bikes


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

Bob P said:


> I have a set of BR-M6120 front and rear 4 pot take offs complete with hoses and levers. They have about 5 miles on them. No scracthes and essentially new take off I am looking to sell. No marks or damage of any kind. I am in the northern burbs. Let me know if interested. Shimano Deore BR-M6120 Disc Brake Set - 4 Piston | Thunder Mountain Bikes


PM'ed!


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey OP, did you find what you were looking for? I've got a set of SLX 4-pot front/2-pot rear 7120/7100 if not.


----------

